# glock rifle



## WIlldun40 (Nov 7, 2007)

has anyone seen the glock rifle. the glock ccu. if you have how good is it. just found on line at mechteshsys.com\GLOCK:smt023 let me know your thoughts about it


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

i've seen those...and it doesn't impress me. i mean almost 900 for the price of the basic kit and the glock to mount it on, why not just get an AR and then you have the versatility to buy new uppers and shoot various rifle calibers. just my opinion though.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

...And if you want a pistol-caliber carbine, there are cheaper choices (the Kel-Tec Sub-2000 and Marlin 1894 come to mind).


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Glock doesn't make a rifle. What's your name?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.mechtechsys.com/glock.html


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

A buddy has one of those for a 1911. It is fun. Not overly practicle, but fun.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

It's an interesting looking project, but $900 does sound a bit steep.

KG


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

This package is nice for 10mm fans...seems like a GREAT way to get a 10mm carbine for a "reasonable" amount of money. I don't think anyone else makes one, at least not for civilian use.

It' be nice if you could get 30 round mags for G20...or can you?


----------



## 95_alum (Apr 17, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> Glock doesn't make a rifle. What's your name?


Ram Rod - You know your Glocks. Straight to the point. I like it.

(go Hogs!)


----------

